# [SOLVED] Czy to jest w overlay?

## Xywa

Witam,

Potrzebuję przetestować program, którego nie ma w portage ale jest tutaj:

net-wireless/linssid

Ktos może podopowiedzieć o co chodzi z tymi overlayami, czy to jest bezpieczne i jak to stosować, aby zainstalować ten program?

p.s. Gentoo Wiki akurat nie działa więc pytam na forum.Last edited by Xywa on Sat Aug 22, 2015 2:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jacekalex

Najprościej dodać overlaya przez laymana i od razu zamaskować go w package.mask, takim zapisem:

```
*/*::awesome

*/*::desktop-effects

*/*::freeswitch

*/*::gentroid

*/*::games-overlay

*/*::hardened-development

*/*::kde

*/*::kde-sunset

*/*::mate

*/*::mozilla

*/*::multimedia

*/*::mysql

*/*::pentoo

*/*::pro-audio

*/*::qt

*/*::roslin

*/*::gentroid

*/*::science

*/*::steam

*/*::stuff

*/*::sunrise

*/*::x11

*/*::rasdark
```

a potem odmaskować tylko te paczki, które chcesz z overlayów instalować przez package.unmask.

Do tego można ustawić priorytety dla poszczególnych overlayi w /etc/portage/repos.conf

np:

```
[lokalny]

priority = 0

[gcpan]

priority = 500

[gentoo] 

location = /var/portage/gentoo

auto-sync = true

priority = 1000

[pentoo]

priority = 2000

auto-sync = yes
```

W takiej konfiguracji nic groźnego z overlayów się przeważnie nie zdarza.  :Wink: 

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## Xywa

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Najprościej dodać overlaya przez laymana i od razu zamaskować go w package.mask, takim zapisem:
> 
> 

 

Co znaczy dodać overlaya do laymana? Moge prosić bardziej łopatologicznie?

Co np. powinienem zrobić krok po kroku aby zainstalować:

net-wireless/linssidLast edited by Xywa on Sat Aug 22, 2015 8:50 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Xywa

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Najprościej dodać overlaya przez laymana i od razu zamaskować go w package.mask, takim zapisem:
> 
> 

 

Co znaczy dodać overlaya do laymana? Moge prosić bardziej łopatologicznie?

Co np. powinienem zrobić krok po kroku aby zainstalować:

net-wireless/linssid

----------

## znal

Najpierw musisz mieć zainstalowanego laymana (jest w portage).

Dodawanie overlaya przy pomocy laymana:

```
layman -a <nazwa_overlaya>
```

Nazwy overlayów, które zawierają net-wireless/linssid można zobaczyć np. tu: http://gpo.zugaina.org/net-wireless/linssid

----------

## Xywa

 *znal wrote:*   

> Najpierw musisz mieć zainstalowanego laymana (jest w portage).
> 
> Dodawanie overlaya przy pomocy laymana:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Takie proste   :Cool: 

Dzięki wielkie! Wszytsko działa   :Cool: 

[SOLVED]

----------

## Jacekalex

 *Xywa wrote:*   

>  *Jacekalex wrote:*   Najprościej dodać overlaya przez laymana i od razu zamaskować go w package.mask, takim zapisem:
> 
>  
> 
> Co znaczy dodać overlaya do laymana? Moge prosić bardziej łopatologicznie?
> ...

 

RTFM:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Layman

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Overlay

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Overlays/User_Guide

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

